# Slot Car Drag Racing Videos



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

a couple of videos of cars from our Door Slammer class. They have die cast bodies, SG+/G3 chassis, stock motor & your allowed any magnet. 
http://s418.photobucket.com/albums/pp263/425sbf/slot videos/

anybody else has some videos post them up!

Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good stuff there!!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

ZZZOoooooooooOOM


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Seen here before!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Seen here before!!!
> 
> YouTube - Aurora Outlaw Tjet Scale 1/4 mile



Thats insane!!!! :freak: :freak::woohoo:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Seen here before!!!
> 
> YouTube - Aurora Outlaw Tjet Scale 1/4 mile


What size gun did you shoot that out of? That's ripping. >Tom<


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not a T-Jet thats a T-ROCKET


Dave


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> Seen here before!!!



Ok Jim, Do this in 8 feet 9 inches with that T-jet


33 Willys Pro Mod


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> Ok Jim, Do this in 8 feet 9 incheswith that T-jet
> 
> 
> 33 Willys Pro Mod



Got my popcorn.:devil:


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

I was'nt startin nothin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> I was'nt startin nothin



Yea you weren't!!!!lol

Post more videos!!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That Willy's? looks AWESOME. >Tom<


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Super Coupe said:


> That Willy's? looks AWESOME. >Tom<


Thanks


----------

